#  > Servidores >  > Servidores de Rede >  >  Lista com sites de proxy para orkut [Bloquear]

## drcfilho

pessoal

Façam o bloqueio dessas paginas nos firewall de vcs...

http://www.4proxy.com/
http://www.a1proxy.com/
http://www.alienproxy.com/
http://www.anonymate.com/
http://www.anonymizer.ru/
http://www.anonymousurfing.info/
http://www.anonypost.com/
http://www.anonypath.com/
http://www.anonypath.net/
http://www.antiwebfilter.com/
http://www.aproxysite.com/
http://www.bypassit.net/go.php
http://www.backfox.com/
http://www.bigproxy.org/nph-proxy.cgi
http://www.blockmy.info/

São usadas para acessar orkut, entre outras coisas...

----------


## roneyeduardo

Muito bom...valeu...

Bem que poderia se tornar um Tópico FIXO para a galera sempre ir acrescentando esse tipo de site/proxys externos para bloqueios!

Valeu mesmo!

----------


## washins

http://www.browseatwork.com

----------


## doliveira

Vou colaborar com minha lista de webproxys:

.163.tl
.1plus.net
.20crip.com
.3pich.net
.75i.net
.78y.net
.9nu.net
.ab.tl
.amzx.com
.andrewville.net
.angrymouse.com
.anonasurf.com
.anonymate.com
.anonymizer.ru
.anonymousurfing.info
.anonymousinet.com
.anonypath.com
.anonypath.net
.anonypost.com
.antiwebfilter.com
.aprox.tk
.askunix.com
.askunix.net
.b3u.net
.backfox.com
.badr.com
.bbc.php1h.com
.bbscience.org
.bellj.com
.blassed.com
.blockmy.info
.brackstar.com
.brosefrom.com
.browseatschool.net
.browseefreely.com
.browsefreely.com
.browsefrom.com
.browsequiet.com
.browsethatsite.com
.browsingatwork.com
.bulletbrowse.com
.bypassbrowser.com
.bypassit.net
.bypassit.org
.cafe150.com
.clickthese.com
.cloakmy.info
.ctunnel.com
.dallas-forums.com
.deadcell.net
.dejacey.com
.dvdate.com
.dzzt.com
.easesurfing.net
.easysurfing.net
.estealth.net
.fasthide.com
.ferrellweb.com
.fileshack.us
.filtergotowned.com
.firewalldown.com
.firewalleater.com
.freeschool.be
.freevideocodes.us
.freewebs.com
.fromschool.net
.fromwork.net
.frowse.com
.fux0r.nl
.getmyspace.net
.goplayflash.com
.gosneak.com
.greatadmin.com
.helpmehide.com
.hiddenbrowsing.info
.hidemybox.com
.hidemyhost.com
.hidemyinfo.info
.hidemyip.net
.hidemypersonal.info
.hidesecure.com
.hideus.com
.hideyour.info
.hidingyou.com
.hidip.tk
.hottelephone.com
.i-networx.de
.imhidden.com
.imsostudying.com
.ipbounce.com
.ipguard.be
.iphush.com
.ipowerweb.com
.istealth.net
.jcz.net
.jiggyworm.com
.jj4.net
.justhid.com
.kezfun.net
.kilbs.com
.l4z.us
.labot.com
.letmeby.com
.mathcookbook.com
.maskmy.com
.may42102.com
.msnvip.com
.myblog.ir
.myipwas.com
.myspace.com
.netevade.com
.netvade.com
.ninjababe.com
.nsfurl.com
.otherguess.com
.page-setup.com
.pagehot.com
.pagewash.com
.perfectshelter.com
.phoenixtopsites.com
.pinkpruxy.net
.preoxy.com
.proarcadez.com
.procksee.com
.proksies.com
.prooxle.com
.provacy.com
.proxert.com
.proxified.net
.proxii.com
.proxilla.com
.proxuk.com
.pruxy.com
.qoosa.com
.rn11.com
.runescape.com
.safeforwork.net
.safehazard.com
.safelizard.com
.secretip.com
.shadownclick.com
.skipthrough.com
.sneakuser.com
.sneakyuser.com
.spondoo.com
.spysurf.be
.spysurfing.com
.stayinvis.net
.stealth-browser.biz.tm
.stealthme.com
.surf-aid.com
.surfalone.com
.surfanonym.de
.surfonym.com
.tcptools.net
.thabizzle.com
.tice.cz
.topfree.biz
.topmobilez.tk
.traceless.com
.trickmy.net
.ukprox.com
.unblock.us
.unblockmyspace.com
.unbloxy.com
.unfilter.net
.ve0.net
.vgo2.com
.viewthat.com
.w00tage.com
.wallpass.net
.warcity.nl
.webrerouter.com
.workbrowse.com
.workrelated.info
.wwe.com
.xerohour.com
.xerohour.org
.xsent.com
.zombieinvasion.info

----------


## drcfilho

a minha ideia é essa.. cada um colocando o que bloqueia para juntos criarmos "a lista"...

----------


## rootmaster

> a minha ideia é essa.. cada um colocando o que bloqueia para juntos criarmos "a lista"...



Adorei a ideia ... vou pegar minha lista de web proxy tmb ..

falow ...

----------


## djhulk

pra contribui tambem, vale a pena bloquear sites de spywares
http://www.mvps.org/winhelp2002/hosts.zip
http://br.geocities.com/g_sienna/linux/blacklistspy.txt

procure no google, *blacklist + (spywares, etc..)*


&#91;]'s

----------


## drcfilho

eu faço esse bloqueio tambem!!!

----------


## BurKa

.calculatepie.com
69.36.226.144

----------


## thiagomlx

agora a lista já está bem grande hein. Os q eu já vi estão todos aí...alguém conheçe mais algum??

----------


## drcfilho

rapaz.. acho que deve ter mais... foram poucas pessoas que mandaram contribuição.. acho que se 10% mandarem a contribuição.. logo teremos uma puta lista dessas pragas...

----------


## djhulk

Lista com sites de propagandas(ads), virus, pornografia, hacking, proxy, etc...
É uma blacklist propriamente dita.

http://www.urlblacklist.com/

*ultima contagem 2.487.290 entries*

:mrgreen:

&#91;]'s
Eduardo Miliorini

----------


## djhulk

mais algumas listas... :mrgreen:

http://moinmaster.wikiwikiweb.de/BadContent
http://blacklist.chongqed.org/


vlw :-D

----------


## drcfilho

eu tou com uma relação que tem umas 30-40 paginas.. só com webproxys tou editando para retirar os repetidos. e depois atualizo a primeira pagina. alguem tem ideia de como fazer para clriar uma pagina em php para incluir um ip ou uma url no na blacklist? e tendo a função de verificar se o mesmo não já está incluido na blacklist?

----------


## djhulk

> eu tou com uma relação que tem umas 30-40 paginas.. só com webproxys tou editando para retirar os repetidos. e depois atualizo a primeira pagina. alguem tem ideia de como fazer para clriar uma pagina em php para incluir um ip ou uma url no na blacklist? e tendo a função de verificar se o mesmo não já está incluido na blacklist?


funcao pra verifica vc nem precisa faze, cria o banco de dados como campo unico, isso ja vai impedi de gravar duplicados.

----------


## drcfilho

vc programa? me ajuda? eu não sei nada de php e o objetivo é integrar com o proxy... squid

----------


## djhulk

> vc programa? me ajuda? eu não sei nada de php e o objetivo é integrar com o proxy... squid


Olha integrar eu nao sei, mais poderiamos fazer com que execute um shell script pelo crontab, esse shell script baixa um txt do site que é constantemente atualizado(gerado pelo php, do banco mysql), assim o adm uso essa lista txt onde quiser e sempre vai ser atualizada... é um projeto que tenho parado.. a algum tempo.

----------


## zamberlan

http://ww5.torperkut.com/

Esse tb serve para orkut...

----------


## cristianff

Galera, estou mandando aqui a minha contribuição.

*Parte1*



```
.041vip.com
.041vip.com.br
.100webcustomers.com
.163.tl
.1grau.com ### site de relacionamento igual a orkut ###
.1grau.com.br ### site de relacionamento igual a orkut ###
.1plus.net
.20crip.com
.24proxy.com
.2and.com
.3pich.net
.3proxy.com
.3proxy.org
.3wisp.com
.45percent.com
.4proxy.com
.4sexo.com
.4shared.com
.75i.net
.75i.net
.78y.net
.78y.net
.9nu.net
.a1proxy.com
.ab.tl
.abceleb.com
.abusa.com.br
.abusado.com
.abusado.com.br
.accesstheunaccessible.com
.acompanhante.biz
.adbrite.com
.adesso.com
.adesso.com.br 
.adforce.com
.adrianaloira.hpg.ig.com.br
.adserver.com
.adserver.net
.adsmart.co.uk
.adsmart.com
.adsmart.net
.adsoftware.co.uk
.adsoftware.com
.adult.com.br
.adultdreamhost.com
.adultfilmdatabase.com
.adultfreehosting.com
.adultfriendfinder.com
.adultmasters.com
.afreeserver.com
.alienproxy.com
.allnetworkpass.com
.allpasswords.com
.allthepink.com
.almanaquedosexo.com.br
.alojarfotos.com
.altalibido.com.br
.amables.com
.amadorasweb.com
.ameliasex.com
.americanthumbs.com
.americaonline.com.mx ### email fraudulento serasa ###
.amfadelta.com ### email fraudulento ###
.amzx.com
.anabolicextreme.com ### email fraudulento ###
.anacolegial.com ### email fraudulento ###
.andrewville.net
.angrymouse.com
.anonasurf.com
.anonasurf.com
.anonproxy.info
.anonymate.com
.anonymate.com
.anonymitychecker.com
.anonymizer.ru
.anonymizer.ru
.anonymouse.org
.anonymousindex.com
.anonymousinet.com
.anonymoussurf.be
.anonymousurfing.info
.anonymousurfing.info
.anonypath.com
.anonypath.com
.anonypath.net
.anonypost.com
.anonypost.com
.anti-boredom.co.uk
.antiwebfilter.com
.antiwebfilter.com
.apavorantes.kit.net
.aprox.tk
.aproxysite.com
.areavip.com.br
.arenazone.com ### email fraudulento cartao ###
.arnit.net
.arquivosex.com
.arruda897.com ### email fraudulento cartao ###
.ascoelhinhas.com 
.ascoelhinhas.com.br
.asex.hpg.ig.com.br
.ashleyfontenot.com ### email fraudulento cartao ###
.askunix.com
.askunix.net
.assustador.com.br
.astalavista.com
.asvips.kit.net
.atdmt.com
.atpictures.com
.attackcensorship.com
.audaciosas.com
.audiogalaxy.com
.auntpolly.com
.aureate.com
.aysohbet.com
.b3u.net
.backfox.com
.backfox.com
.badgirlsblog.com
.badr.com
.bailefunk.com
.baixaki.com.br
.baixaki.ig.com.br
.barraqueen.com
.barrastargirls.com
.batepapo.uol.com.br
.bayoupizzazz.comi ### email fraudulento cartao terra ###
.bbc.php1h.com
.bbscience.org
.beian.gov.cn ### email fraudulento ###
.beladasemana.com.br
.belasproibidas.com
.belasproibidas.com.br
.belladasemana.com.br
.belladasemanda.com.br
.bellj.com
.beltrano.com ### site de relacionamento igual a orkut ###
.beltrano.com.br ### site de relacionamento igual a orkut ###
.bentbunz.com
.bentmovies.net
.betaproxy.com
.bigproxy.org
.birthdayalarm.com
.biscatinhas.com/
.bitconjurer.org
.bittorrent.org
.bizarregalleries.com
.bizhosting.com
.blassed.com
.blig.ig.com.br
.blockfilter.com
.blockmy.info
.blockmy.info
.blogger.com.br
.blograting.net
.blogsbrasil.com
.blogspot.com
.bmh.com.br ### email fraudulento ###
.boneme.com
.boneprone.com
.book-mark.net
.boredatschool.net
.bougainville.com.br ### email fraudulento revista contigo ### 
.boxofprox.com
.bproxy.com
.brackstar.com
.brasilonline.not.br ### email fraudulento cartao uol ###
.brasilprive.com.br
.brgatas.com
.brgatas.com.br
.britishcoeds.com
.brmodelos.com
.brmodels.com
.brmodels.com.br
.brosefrom.com
.browseatschool.net
.browseatschool.net
.browseatwork.net
.browseefreely.com
.browsefreely.com
.browsefrom.com
.browsehappy.com
.browsequiet.com
.browsethatsite.com
.browsingatwork.com
.bsbencontros.com.br
.bucetinhas.com.br
.bulletbrowse.com
.bullz-eye.com
.bundacometa.com
.bunnyteens.com
.bvips.com.br
.bypassbrowser.com
.bypassbrowser.com
.bypassit.be
.bypassit.net
.bypassit.net
.bypassit.org
.cadesexo.com.br
.cafe150.com
.camilinha.com
.camphardcore.com
.canal96.net
.cartoesbr.iitalia.com ### email fraudulento cartao terra ###
.cartoescarteiro.com ### email fraudulento cartao ###
.casadomega.net
.casamarbella.es
.cassiascort.com.br
.catlist.com
.cazablanca.com
.cazablanca.com.br
.cdsofamosas.com
.cdson.com.br
.cecid.com
.censurado.com
.censurado.com.br
.centralsex.com
.centralsex.com.br
.chantily.com 
.chantily.com.br
.chasemodels.com.br
.chat.com.br
.chatbrowser.com.br
.chatlive.com.br
.chat-sohbet.com
.choiceradio.com
.ciaplus.com
.classevip.com.br
.classicgirls.com
.classicgirls.com.br
.classisex.com.br
.classisexy.net
.cleverproxy.com
.clickcop.com
.clickgratis.com.br
.clickjogos.com.br
.clickthese.com
.cliqueprazer.com.br
.clit10.sextracke
.cloakme.net
.cloakmy.info
.closeupsof.us
.co.il ### email fraudulento symantec ###
.coffeecup.hu
.cokine.com
.collegeproxy.com
.comendofora.com.br
.cometcursor.com
.cometsystems.com
.cometzone.com
.compreagoraonline.com.br
.computersteroids.com
.concealme.com
.conducent.co.uk
.conducent.com
.contatos.com
.contatos.com.br
.contosquentes.com
.conventodassafadas.com.br
.convitedoorkutpravoce.cmd ### email fraudulento orkut ###
.coolegames.com
.counter10.sextra
.cpr0x.com
.crocevia.com ### emaul fraudulento ###
.ctunnel.com
.ctunnel.com
.curitibalazer.com.br/lojas/maiores
.curitibasex.com.br
.curitibastarnight.com.br
.cwbsex.com.br
.cyberbite.com
.cybergames.com.br
.cydoor.com
.dailyhackedpasses.com
.dallas-forums.com
.dameveneno.com
.darkproxy.com
.date-manager.com
.datingplace.com
.deadcell.net
.defacer.digitalserver.com.br
.dejacey.com
.dejacey.com
.deliciosas.com.br
.deliriusonline.com.br
.demonproxy.com
.desireproxy.com
.devoradas.com
.dfonline.com.br/sexo2.htm
.diarioamadoras.com
.dicasdesexo.com.br
.digitalcybersoft.com
.directproxy.com
.disponivel.com
.disponivel.net
.disqueamizade.com.br
.divasdanoite.com.br
.dnbroker.us
.domai.com
.dos.com.br
.doubleclick.co.uk
.download.com
.download.yahoo.com
.dreamcam.com.br
.dropload.com
.dumpanimage.com
.dumparump.com
.dvdate.com
.dzzt.com
.dzzt.com
.easesurfing.net
.easynudes.com
.easysurfing.net
.ebypass.org
.ecentry.com ### email fraudulento tim ###
.edonkey2000.com
.edskes.com
.edu.tw ### email fraudulento cartao ### 
.elitebar.com.br
.elitebids.us
.elitegirl.com.br
.ellass.com.br
.eluxspan.com ### email fraudulento ###
.e-messenger.net
.emslandforum.de ### email fraudulento ###
.epicgals.com
.escortgirl.com.br
.escortsbr.com.br
.esporranacara.com
.estealth.net
.estronho.com.br
.etapafinal.com.br ### email fraudulento cartao ###
.etapafinal.com.bri ### email fraudulento concurso ###
.european-dream.com
.eusei.com/sexo
.executivoclube.com.br
.extreme-dm.com
.falkag.net
.fantasiaseroticas.com.br
.fantasy.com.br
.fapomatic.com
.fasthide.com
.fastopener.com
.fdtbdsm.net
.femjoy.com
.fernandinha.com
.ferrellweb.com
.filecabi.net
.filefront.com
.fileshack.us
.filesupload.com
.filhadaputa.com
.filmesgratis.com.br
.filter2005.com
.filtergotowned.com
.findjizz.com
.findsex.com.br
.fireprox.com
.firesex.com.br
.firewalldown.com
.firewalldown.com
.firewalleater.com
.firewallpass.com
.firstcentre.com
.fitaporno.com.br
.flashbuilder.net
.fliperama.com
.fliperama.com.br
.flogao.com.br
.flogbrasil.terra.com.br ### varios flogs com pornografia ###
.flogs.com.br
.floguxo.com.br
.flycast.co.uk
.flycast.com
.flyproxy.com
.flyswat.co.uk
.flyswat.com
.flyswat.net
.flyswat.org
.fonixia.hu
.fortunecity.com
.fotogold.com.br
.fotologs.com.br
.fotologs.net
.fotomarket.hu
.fotosdesexo.com.br
.fotothing.com
.foxyproxy.net
.fozporn.com
.freeaudit.hu
.freeinternetproxy.com
.freenet.de
.freepimphost.com
.freepornlessons.com
.freeproxy.ca
.free-proxy.info
.freeproxy.ru
.freeproxy01.com
.freeproxysurf.info
.freeschool.be
.freevideocodes.us
.free-webhosts.com
.freewebs.com
.freewebs.com ### email fraudulento atualizacao microsoft ###
.freewebtown.com
.freexxxstuff.com
.fromschool.net
.fromwork.net
.frowse.com
.fsurf.com
.ftp.ex-parrot.com
.fuckiefuckie.com
.fullysickproxy.com
.funkypimp.com
.fux0r.nl
.galacticas.com
.galinhas.com.br
.gallerygenerator.com
.game678.com
.gamecrib.net
.games10.net
.gamewinners.com
.garotapop.com.br
.garotasafada.com.br
.garotasbrasil.com
.garotasbrasil.com.br
.garotasdooutdoor.com.br
.garotasfamosas.com.br
.garotasnocomando.com.br
.garotastv.com
.garotavip.com
.gatalinda.com.br
.gatasdanoite.com.br
.gatasweb.com.br
.gate7.us
.gatinhainocente.com
.gator.co.uk
.gator.com
.gator.net
.gazzag.com
.gazzag.com.br
.geratrafego.com.br
.getmyspace.net
.gff-gathering.com ### email fraudulento titulo eleitor ###
.ghettogalleries.com
.ghostclick.com
.gigabitadult.com
.gigabusca.com.br/Sexo_e_Erotismo
.gigafoto.com.br
.gigagalleries.com
.gigashare.com
.girlsdelivery.com.br
.glam0ur.com
.glamurama.com.br
.glamurama.ig.com.br
.glintfiles.net
.globo.com/globochat
.glowfoto.com
.godonner.kit.net
.gohip.com
.goldclub.hpg.ig.com.br
.goldenpalace.com
.goplayflash.com
.gosneak.com
.gouc.fr
.gpguia.net
.gpsportclub.com
.gratishost.com
.greatadmin.com
.gwebspace.de ### email fraudulento sexyclube ###
.handsoffmycomputer.com
.hardbabes.com
.hayta.net
.hbidiocy.com ### virus msn ###
.heartbreakers.info
.hegre-archives.com
.heleninha.com.br
.helpmehide.com
.hi5.com
.hiddenbrowsing.info
.hideip.be
.hidemybox.com
.hidemyhost.com
.hidemyinfo.info
.hidemyip.net
.hidemypersonal.info
.hidesecure.com
.hideus.com
.hideyour.info
.hideyour.info
.hidingyou.com
.hidingyou.com
.hidip.tk
.hikayebul.com
.hioctane.com
.hogwartsbr.net ### email fraudulento ###
.homestead.com ### email fraudulento cartao site parperfeito###
.hooterstexas.com
.hopto.org ### email fraudulento cancelamento titulo eleitor ###
.horahnews.com.br/sexo
.hornybanana.com
.hornyduck.com
.hostwindsor.com
.hotbar.com
.hotproxy.com
.hotside.com
.hotside.com.br 
.hottelephone.com
.hotvip.com.br
.hqgal.com
.hqlink.com
.hqlinks.com
.httproxy.com
.hujiko.com
.hyperfotos.com.br
.ialtalibido.com.br
.icq.it
.idealcompany.com.br
.idoxy.com
.ieproxy.com
.iespana.es
.igirl.com.br
.igirl.ig.com.br
.illegalproxy.com
.iloveim.com ### web messenger
.imageavenue.com
.imagecash.net
.imagefest.com
.imagehigh.com
.imagehosting.com
.imagemonster.org
.imageshack.us
.imagevenue.com
.imghost.com
.imgshare.net
.imhidden.com
.imsostudying.com
.incredigames.com
.incredimail.com
.i-networx.de
.innerclub.net
.internetmarket.hu
.interney.net
.ipbounce.com
.ipguard.be
.iphush.com
.ipowerweb.com
.ipzap.com
.iraniproxy.com
.isfahan.us ### email fraudulento cartao ###
.istealth.net
.jacifreitas.net
.jamicom.com.tw
.jamies-galleries.com
.jcz.net
.jennysbookmarks.com
.jiggyworm.com
.jj4.net
.jlpgalleries.com
.jms.gov.cn ### email fraudulento cartao natal ###
.jnu.ac.kr ### email fraudulento ###
.jogos10.com
.jogosbr.com
.jubbi.com
.juicygals.com
.juicypornhost.com
.juniorbolivia2.galeon.com
.justhid.com
.kaffepause.dk
.kanal7.forumkurdu.com
.kannus.fi
.karlamodels.com.br
.kazaa.com
.kazona.com
.keenporn.com
.kendryavaz.com.br
.kezfun.net
.kibronha.com
.kilbs.com
.kinghost.com
.kinkyhosting.com
.kokine.com
.kotao.com.br
.kpnet.com
.kproxy.com
```

 
Abraços

:mrgreen:

----------


## cristianff

*Parte 2*



```
.l4z.us
.labot.com
.lazercuritiba.com.br/maiores
.letmeby.com
.lightningproxy.com
.linkblog.com.br
.linkhq.net
.linuxservidor.com
.lipstlcklesbo.com
.liquidations.com ### email fraudulento ###
.liteproxy.com
.livecursors.com
.lizcompany.com.br
.loaderror.com
.loliti.com
.lphant.com ### programa p2p igual emule ###
.luteranos.com.br ### email fraudulento cartao ###
.macgallery.net
.machuca.net ### email fraudulento ###
.madrigal.com.br
.mafiatranny.com
.magiadoprazer.com.br
.magnifiers.org ### email fraudulento cartao terra ###
.mailft.com ### email fraudulento ###
.mala-direta.com
.malicia.com.br 
.mandeibem.com.br
.mangeloo.com ## acesso ao e-messenger
.markus-kavka.de ### email fraudulento serasa ###
.marquismodels.com
.maskmy.com
.match.com
.matchlogic.co.uk
.matchlogic.com
.mathcookbook.com
.may42102.com
.mclass.com.br
.medappz.com ### email fraudulento cartao ###
.median.hu
.meebo.com ### site para entrar em chats ###
.megaproxy.com
.megasex.com.br
.megaupload.com
.meladinhas.net
.mess.be
.messenger.yahoo.com
.meuorkut.com.br
.miarroba.com
.milenio.com.br
.milfaces.com
.miniclip.com
.minu.nu ### email fraudulento cartao ###
.mirkoreich.de
.misturasex.hpg.ig.com.br
.mmclient.com ### web messenger
.mmm100.com
.modelovip.com.br
.modelshrines.com
.money4net.com
.monstre-de-sexe.com
.morpheus.com
.movie-gallery-post.com
.mrproxy.com
.msgdiscovery.com
.msgplus.com
.msgplus.net
.msgplus-update.net
.msnusers.com
.msnvip.com
.msnvip.com
.mulheresnuas.com.ar
.muonlinebr.com
.murungo.com ### email fraudulento ###
.muserversbr.net
.mvhosted.com ### email fraudulento ###
.mx.bol.com.br
.myblog.ir
.myflog.com.br
.myfreebb.com
.myfreeproxy.com
.myipwas.com
.mypage.com.br
.mypersonalexpression.com
.my-proxy.com
.myproxysurfer.com
.mysexengine.com
.myspace.com
.myspaceproxy.com
.mysticproxy.com
.mytempdir.com
.nakedhosting.com
.namoradinhas.com.br
.naonda.com.br
.nastydollars.com
.nationalpornographic.com.br
.naxaninha.com.br
.n-case.com
.netcard.com.br ### email fraudulento cartao ###
.netevade.com
.netgamepage.cjb.net
.netqi.com ### site de relacionamento igual a orkut ###
.netqi.com.br ### site de relacionamento igual a orkut ###
.netsack.net
.nettraffic.hu
.netvade.com
.networktechs.com
.newproxy.be
.nicheservers.com
.ninfetagostosa.com
.ninfetalolita.com.br
.ninjababe.com
.ninjaproxy.com
.nodeproxy.com
.nopimps.com
.nossochat.com.br
.nph-king.pl
.nsfurl.com
.oddproxy.com
.ogrish.com
.omistudooutdoor.com.br
.ooze.org
.opentelho.not.br
.opusartis.ppg.br
.orbitexplorer.com
.orkut.com
.orkutando.net
.orkut-brasil.com
.orkutmania.x6.com.br
.orkutproxy.com
.otherguess.com
.oxpe.net
.pagehot.com
.page-setup.com
.pagewash.com
.pagewash.com
.paintedover.com
.paranasex.v10.com.br 
.parkyourporn.com
.pass4u.com
.passdb.com
.passtoporn.com
.passwebring.com
.passwordcorp.com
.passwordguide.com
.passwordhackers.com
.passwordhq.com
.passwords4ever.com
.passwordsearch.org
.passwordshopper.com
.paypopup.com
.pbcl.us ### email fraudulento banco americano ###
.pc-portal.at
.penisbemdotados.com
.penthouse.com
.penthouse.com.br
.peoplepasswords.com
.peoplesproxy.com
.perfectshelter.com
.perlproxy.com
.perspolys.com ### virus msn ###
.phoenixtopsites.com
.photobucket.com
.phproxy.org
.pictose.com
.picwarehouse.com
.pimp.com.br
.pimplicious.com
.pinkpruxy.net
.pixiespillows.com
.pixlog.net
.planetagol.com.br
.playboy.com
.playboy.com.br
.playboyla.com
.playboytv.com
.pleasure-zone.com
.pop3.ru ### email fraudulento ###
.popcap.com
.porn-flame.com
.porngigant.com
.porngraph.com
.porninpublic.com
.pornwebring.net
.pornzonehost.com
.portaldoprazer.com.br
.portalperereca.com.br
.portalsalvador.com.br ### email fraudulento cartao ###
.portalsexoproibido.com.br
.potenciamasculina.com.br 
.poxy.us.to
.pr0xy.org
.precision-time.com
.preoxy.com
.primeproxy.com
.proarcadez.com
.procksee.com
.projectbypass.com
.proksies.com
.prooxle.com
.provacy.com
.proxert.com
.proxified.net
.proxifree.com
.proxify.co.uk
.proxify.com
.proxify.info
.proxii.com
.proxilla.com
.proxuk.com
.proxy.bz
.proxy.tl
.proxy4free.com
.proxyactive.com
.proxyblind.org
.proxybrowsing.com
.proxycraze.com
.proxydom.com
.proxydrop.net
.proxydrop.org
.proxyflux.com
.proxyforfree.com
.proxyfoxy.com
.proxygasp.com
.proxyguy.com
.proxyhero.com
.proxyhttps.com
.proxyip.org
.proxyking.net
.proxylord.com
.proxymod.com
.proxymouse.com
.proxy-offline-browser.com
.proxypi.com
.proxypowered.com
.proxyprince.com
.proxy-pro.com
.proxyrocker.com
.proxysector.com
.proxyserver7.com
.proxysnail.com
.proxysnow.com
.proxy-sock.com
.proxyspy.com
.proxytastic.com
.proxytoplist.com
.proxyz.be
.proxz.com
.pruxy.com
.publicproxyservers.com
.pulacerca.com
.pula-pula.com/chat
.punheta24horas.oi.com.br
.purefriction.com
.pureprivacy.com
.pussy-closeups.net
.putasdefavela.com
.putasexy.com
.putfile.com
.qc.to ### email fraudulento serasa ###
.qfile.de
.qoosa.com
.queroumencontro.com
.radiate.com
.radio.terra.com.br
.randomcrap.net
.rapidproxy.com
.rapidshare.com
.rapidshare.de
.rapidupload.com ### email fraudulento cartao ###
.rawservers.com
.realnetworks.co.uk
.realnetworks.com
.redesexo.com.br
.redhothoneys.com
.registrarads.com
.ringo.com
.riorelax.com
.riorelax.com.br
.riotopdreams.com
.riotopgirls.com
.rn11.com
.roachhost.com
.rocky1053.com
.runescape.com
.ryudragon.com ### jogo online ###
.safadas.com
.safadas.com.br
.safeforwork.net
.safehazard.com
.safelizard.com
.samair.ru ### lista de proxy ###
.sapo.pt ### email's fraudulento ###
.sarado.com/
.satanproxy.com
.savefile.comi
.screensavers.com ### screensavers com spyware ###
.scriptdownloads.com
.secretbrowse.com
.secretip.com
.sedoparking.com
.sendspace.com
.sendthisfile.com
.sensualvip.com.br
.servik.com
.sexdreams.com.br
.sexgroom.com
.sexinoff.com
.sexlog.com.br
.sexnfun.net
.sexobr.com.br/
.sexolivre.com.br
.sexoquente.com.br
.sexovip.com.br
.sexpornhost.com
.sextopmodel.com.br
.sexuploader.com
.sexxovirtual.com
.sexy.com.br
.sexybazar.com.br 
.sexyhot.com.br 
.sexypage.net
.sexystilus.com
.sexytvsexy.com.br
.sggameservers.net ### email fraudulento ###
.shadownclick.com
.shadowsurf.com
.shaemarks.com
.sharebigfile.com
.shoutcast.com
.silverpasswords.com
.sitesdesexo.com.br
.skalt.net ### email fraudulento cartao ###
.skilfulhands.tv
.skipper4you.com ### email fraudulento ###
.skipthrough.com
.skype.com
.smartproxy.net
.smtp.ru ### email fraudulento ###
.sneak3.po.gs
.sneakuser.com
.sneakyuser.com
.sneakyuser.com
.soelas.com.br
.sogostosas.net
.sogratiz.net
.sohbet.org
.sohbetara.com
.somesmall.org
.sonicpig.com
.sotransexuais.com
.sourceforge.net
.spamfreeforums.com
.sperotico.com.br
.spiderpasswords.com
.spiderproxy.com
.spondoo.com
.sponsor.adultzone.*.*
.sprechgesang.net ### email fraudulento gerador credito celular ###
.springfieldspringfield.co.uk ### email fraudulento ###
.spysurf.be
.spysurfing.com
.spysurfing.com
.starnight.com.br
.stationripper.com
.stayinvis.net
.stayinvisible.com
.stealth-browser.biz.tm
.stealthclick.com
.stealthme.com
.stoptheblock.com
.strongproxy.com
.studentproxy.com
.studiocb.org
.studioverona.com.br
.stupidcensorship.com
.sublimedirectory.com
.sublimepussy.com
.super7xxx.co
.superbeauty.org
.superbellezze.com
.superbrazilian.com
.superbrazilian.net
.supercalcinhas.com
.superdownloads.com.br
.supergrana.com.br
.supersedutor.com
.surf-aid.com
.surfalone.com
.surf-anon.com
.surfanonym.de
.surfanonym.de
.surfnameless.com
.surfonym.com
.surubanet.com
.sutralove.com.br
.sweetcandyass.com
.switchproxy.com
.syxt.com ### site de relacionamento igual a orkut ###
.syxt.com.br ### site de relacionamento igual a orkut ###
.tcptools.net
.teensbrazil.com.br
.teenseven.com
.teknosurf.com
.terra.com.br/sexo
.terra.com.br/theboy
.terra.com.br/thegirl
.testdomicile.dk
.tgplibrary.com
.tgpu.com
.thabizzle.com
.thatproxy.com
.theblog.com
.theblog.com.br
.thecabletown.com
.thecgiproxy.com
.thecrims.com ### jogo online ###
.theorkut.com ### email fraudulento ###
.theproxy.be
.theproxy.info
.theproxyfree.com
.thestrongestlinks.com
.thevirtualbrowser.com
.thewebmarket.com ### email fraudulento ###
.tiava.com
.tibiaonline.com
.tice.cz
.timekiller.com
.titbit.nl
.todaboa.com.br
.tomelado.com.br
.toolbar.msn.com
.toomuchporn4free.com
.topfree.biz
.topmobilez.tk
.topsexcuritiba.com.br 
.torify.com
.torperkut.com ### acesso orkut ###
.torrent.com
.torrent.org
.torrentz.com
.totalupload.com
.touchme.com.br
.traceless.com
.transadoida.cjb.net
.transa-na.net/
.trickmy.net
.tripod.com.br ### email fraudulento cartao uol ###
.trocatroca.com
.tugamail.com
.turboupload.com
.turbouploader.com
.tvdosexo.com
.ubbi.com.br
.ubbihp.com.br
.ukpasswords.com
.ukprox.com
.ultrashare.net
.umzo.com
.unblock.us
.unblockmyspace.com
.unblockthis.com
.unbloxy.com
.unbloxy.com
.unfilter.net
.unipeak.com
.uol.com.br/sx
.uolsexo.com.br
.up.com.jo ### email fraudulento cartao ###
.updownloadserver.de
.uploadhut.com
.uploadimages.net
.uploading.com
.uploadx.net ### email fraudulento fotos grazi playboy ###
.urlencoded.com
.useproxy.net
.variflex.com
.ve0.net
.verynude.net
.vgo2.com
.viatrafego.com.br
.vidgals.com/
.viewthat.com
.vikingpasses.com
.vila.bol.com.br
.viparchives.com
.viprj.com.br
.virgula.com.br/virgulagirl
.virtualbook.ppg.br
.virtualinsanity.net ### email fraudulento tse ###
.vitrine.he.com.br
.vitrine69.com.br
.vitrinibrasil.com.br
.volupiasex.com.br
.vproxy.be
.vrijsurfen.nl
.vtunnel.com
.vulgarthumbs.com
.w00tage.com
.w3privacy.com
.wallpapersanddesktops.com
.wallpass.net
.wantproxy.com
.warcity.nl
.watchersweb.com
.wayn.com
.web1000.com
.web3000.co.uk
.web3000.com
.webcindario.com ### email fraudulento inscricao big brother ###
.webferret.com
.webhancer.com
.webhancer.net
.weblogger.com
.weblogger.terra.com.br ### varios blogs de pornografia ###
.webmessenger.msn.com
.webrerouter.com
.webshots.com
.websiteguru.com
.webspacemania.com
.webxprod.qualcomm.com
.whereareyounow.com
.wickedboobies.com
.wickedweasel.com
.wildwomans.hpg.ig.com.br
.wimfu.com ### email fraudulento ###
.wimp.com
.windupdates.com
.winproxy.net
.workbrowse.com
.workbrowse.com
.workrelated.info
.worldonline.co.uk
.worldonline.com
.worldsex.com.br
.worldstopsites.com
.worldtopsites.com
.worldwideproxy.com
.wproxy.com
.wsteam.ws ### email fraudulento cartao ###
.wt50.com
.wwe.com
.x10sys.com ### email fraudulento ###
.xerohour.com
.xerohour.org
.xfreehosting.com
.xnxx.com
.xotas.com.br
.xposed.com
.xs.com
.xsent.com
.xxpasswords.com
.xxxcounter.com
.xxx-free-passwords.net
.xyecocob.net
.yassu.com
.yellowbeard.com
.yonjasohbet.com
.yonkis.com
.your-freedom.net
.yourfreeproxy.com
.yousendit.com
.youtube.com
.zander-yachting.com ### email fraudulento ###
.zip.net
.ziptorrent.com
.zombieinvasion.info
.zombieinvasion.info
.zonahot.net/
.zonaluz.com.mx
//195.137.32.151 ### email fraudulento vale presente ###
//200.103.171.183 ### email fraudulento cartao ###
//200.103.28.55 ### email fraudulento ###
//200.174.22.7
//206.51.224.209
//207.218.219.235
//207.58.162.237 ### email fraudulento par perfeito ###
//209.59.146.6 ### email fraudulento cartao terra ###
//210.178.228.120
//211.184.170.150 ### email fraudulento atualizacao microsoft ###
//213.189.20.141
//216.111.31.2 ### email fraudulento ###
//222.122.29.60 ### email fraudulento ebay ###
//64.233.171.85 ### orkut via ip ###
//64.233.171.86 ### orkut via ip ###
//65.98.55.186
//67.43.156.64 ### email fraudulento o carteiro ###
//67.43.156.75 ### email fraudulento ###
//72.232.204.188 ### iloveim.com ### site para acessar messenger
//72.36.146.44
//72.36.238.148 ### iloveim.com ### site para acessar messenger
//82.88.114.91 ### email fraudulento orkut ###
//85.12.2.192
//85.184.4.10
//85.184.4.11
//85.184.4.12
//85.184.4.13
//85.184.4.14
//85.184.4.2
//85.184.4.3
//85.184.4.4
//85.184.4.5
//85.184.4.6
//85.184.4.7
//85.184.4.8
//85.184.4.9
//acheisexo.rg3.net
//adultdremhost.com
//ameliasex.com
//arena.ig.com.br
//atomintersoft.com
//atunnel.com
//bailefunk.com
//banners.debuteamador.com
//banners.espiaosexual.com
//barra.uol.com.br
//batepapo.bol.com.br
//batepapo.nettravel.com.br
//batepapo.uol.com.br
//blockmy.info
//blog.i.uol.com.br
//blogger.globo.com
//br.chat.yahoo.com
//brasileiros.estudiohosting.com ### email fraudulento ###
//caajook.rd5.net
//cache.unicast.com
//cartao.1.vg ### email fraudulento cartao ###
//cartaovirtual.front.ru ### email fraudulento ###
//cfg.mywebsearch.com
//chat.aol.com.br
//chat.brturbo.com
//chat.iconet.com.br
//chat.pop.com.br
//chat.terra.com.br
//companion.yahoo.com
//confcgi.com
//contest.bomis.com
//crystalvirgin.com
//czechstyle.org ### email fraudulento ###
//etproxy.com
//fapomatic.com
//fastproxy.info
//filterxp.com
//forum.sjaopke.nl ### email fraude msn messenger ###
//forum.tiltgames.net
//fotoblog.i.uol.com.br
//fotoblog.uol.com.br
//free.kscans.com
//funberry.com
//g.msn.com
//gabesilver.net ### email fraudulento ###
//galleries.colegiaisdesvirginadas.com
//galleries.hotmovies.com
//gfx.pichunter.com
//gininfo.com
//glam0ur.com
//gratisweb.com
//groups.msn.com
//home.geniusonline.com.br ### email fraudulento ###
//hometown.aol.co.uk ### email fraudulento ###
//hometown.aol.com ### email fraudulento cartão terra ###
//hometown.aol.com.au ### email fraudulento ###
//hometown.aol.de ### email fraudulento divida com a vivo ###
//host418dnx.plugin.com.br ### email fraudulento ###
//images.papillose.com
//indianproxy.com
//inutilidades.hex.com.br
//ki.barcfg.myway.com
//kupu-jp.com
//kurdplanet.com ### virus msn messenger ###
//l9h6f0d2.com
//lewww.com
//maxpax.net
//megaspoof.cameel.nl
//messbrasil.cidadeinternet.com.br
//morango.ig.com.br
//msnvip.com
//musica.uol.com.br
//musicards.sytes.net ### email fraudulento ###
//mvru.com ### email fraude banco brasil ###
//namoradinhas.com.br
//nproxy.com
//orkutconvidavoce.atspace.com ### email fraudulento orkut ###
//oz.msie.tv
//paginas.terra.com.br/servicos/licittacao/valle.exe ### email fraudulento vale do rio doce ###
//paranoa.com ### email fraudulento ###
//proxify.com
//proxymummy.com
//psiu.globo.com
//qfile.de
//radio.terra.com.br
//rapidshare.de
//rectalrooter.com
//s4.youshareit.com
//sexo.uol.com.br
//sexo.vtudo.com.br/
//sliu.ru
//squirefurneaux.co.uk
//stainedglass-collage.com
//stats3.porntrack.com
//surfonym.com
//swingbr.sexylauren.com 
//t5.com.br ### email fraudulento ###
//tgp.eromaxx.net
//theblogger.com
//theproxyfree.com
//thumbs.madthumbs.com
//tntproxy.com
//toolbar.google.com
//toolbarqueries.google.com.br
//topx.mais-trafego.info
//trafficback.com
//tubantersdames.nl ### email fraudulento ###
//ultratotty.com
//unblockmyspace.com
//universodeluz.net ### email fraudulento cartao ###
//voxcards.ig.com.br ### email fraudulento ###
//webchat.ig.com.br
//whitefyre.com
//workbrowse.com
//wristhitter.com
```

----------


## drcfilho

tou editando a lista aqui para retirar os duplicados e depois vou atualizar na primeira msg ok?

----------


## cristianff

Beleza velho. Eu acabei esquecendo de fazer isso.
Foi mal aí galera!!!

----------


## rootmaster

Achei esses aqui em ...

LinuxIT - Linux e Tecnologia - Lista de Proxy


Falow ...

----------


## juniovitorino

> pra contribui tambem, vale a pena bloquear sites de spywares
> http://www.mvps.org/winhelp2002/hosts.zip
> http://br.geocities.com/g_sienna/linux/blacklistspy.txt
> 
> procure no google, *blacklist + (spywares, etc..)*
> 
> 
> &#91;]'s


cara como eu faço para usar esse tal de hosts ai?

----------

